
Employer “unable to provide any feedback” about interview process - bobloblaw02
This is a rant thread. I know, and apologize in advance. But, if you ask me to give 8-10 hours of my time over a week or two to interview with your company and submit a take home test and then tell me you&#x27;re moving on with other applicants, please at least give me some kind of feedback that might help me improve.<p>After receiving the email saying you&#x27;re moving on with other candidates, I wrote back politely asking for specific feedback. Why did I not meet your company&#x27;s expectations?<p>To say that you are unable to provide any feedback at this time is not only terribly unhelpful for any future interviews I need to prepare for, but also just a flat out lie.<p>This is most upsetting because the rest of the interview process was very professional and timely.<p>Has anyone had this experience before?
======
yoloswagins
Sharing feedback is a huge risk for companies. Giving feedback after a
rejection provides them ammunition for a potential discrimination lawsuit.

For this specific case, your best bet is to follow up with individuals after
the interview, and ask for very specific things, rather than asking someone in
HR.

One good way to ask for feedback has been to ask, "Is there anything that is
giving you a pause for concern, or anything that gives you uncertainty about
continuing the process?" The best time to ask is as the second question after
the interviewer asks, "Do you have any questions for me?".

When you get a good response from that question, it allows you to confront
your perceived weaknesses. At worst, it tells you something you already knew,
"You could have solved the white board question in N time."

Getting good feedback is hard, both for the person to give, and for the asker
to receive and process. Don't take it personally that people don't want to
give you feedback.

------
snap12789
Wow, fuck those guys; an 8-10 hour interview process with no feedback? Even if
you do receive feedback, I wouldn't take it seriously. This interview sounds
abusive and unprofessional, but hey, they wouldn't have done it if they didn't
find applicants.

------
pavornyoh
Sorry to hear. It is ok to rant and this happens quite often. I personally
don't understand why as you want to give the candidate concrete feedback so
that they can work on whatever didn't get them the job.

Also, there are legal reasons tied to it.

